# Ăn rau củ sai cách, trẻ có thể mất mạng vì hội chứng nguy hiểm



## thuypham (5/9/18)

*Trẻ tiêu thụ quá nhiều nitrate trong rau củ có thể gây hội chứng "blue-baby", khiến da và môi xanh xao, tím tái, tức ngực khó thở, chậm phát triển, có thể dẫn đến tử vong.*

Rau quả chứa chất xơ và nhiều dưỡng chất cần thiết như khoáng, vitamin, các hóa chất thực vật (phytochemicals), rất có lợi cho sức khỏe cho cả người trẻ và người lớn.

Lượng nitrate cũng là một thành phần phổ biến trong rau củ. Chúng không ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của người lớn, kể cả về lâu dài, nhưng với trẻ em, nhất là trẻ dưới một tuổi, với hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ chưa phát triển đầy đủ.

Trẻ tiêu thụ quá nhiều nitrate có thể gây hội chứng "blue-baby" ở trẻ em, nhất là trẻ dưới một tuổi.

*Trẻ ăn nhiều nitrate nguy hiểm ra sao?*
Rau củ quả loại nào cũng chứa nitrate, loại có nhiều, loại có ít. Nitrate không độc hại, nhưng khi vào hệ tiêu hóa, một phần nitrate sẽ chuyển thành nitrite do tác động của vi khuẩn và enzyme. Ở trẻ em, tỷ lệ chuyển từ nitrate thành nitrite nhiều hơn do hệ tiêu hóa của bé chưa hoàn chỉnh.

Nitrite có tính độc hại. Nitrite làm một phần chất hemoglobine trong máu chuyển thành methemoglobin. Chất hemoglobine là chất vận chuyển oxygen trong máu. Còn methemoglobin không thể vận chuyển oxygen. Nếu lượng methemoglobine trong máu tăng, sự vận chuyển oxygen trong máu sẽ trở nên khó khăn, lượng oxygen lên não không đủ, gây ra hội chứng blue-baby ở trẻ em.

Trẻ bị hội chứng blue-baby có da và môi xanh xao, tím tái, tức ngực khó thở, chậm phát triển, có thể dẫn đến tử vong.




_Bắp cải có mức nitrate từ 500-1.000 mg/kg. Ảnh: Naturalfoodseries._
​*Rau củ nào có nhiều nitrate?*
Lượng nitrate có trong thực vật chênh lệch nhau rất xa, tuỳ theo chủng loại. Có ít từ 1 mg/kg như đậu Hà Lan, cho tới cả vài trăm (su hào, bầu bí), và vài ngàn (các loại xà lách).

Măng tây, khoai tây, cà rốt, bầu bí, đậu cô ve… có mức nitrate từ 200-500 mg/kg. Bắp cải, su hào từ 500-1.000. Các loại rau xanh, xà lách… từ 1.000-2.000 hoặc hơn.

Đa phần cuống lá, gân lá, lá và các loại rau xanh có nhiều nitrate nhất. Sau đó là các loại củ (khoai, củ cải…). Các loại hạt, ngũ cốc ít nitrate hơn. Trái cây ít nitrate nhất, phần thịt ít hơn phần vỏ.

*Cách giảm lượng nitrate trong rau*
Cơ quan an toàn thực phẩm Hồng Kông đưa ra một số lời khuyên cho các bà mẹ, chuẩn bị bữa ăn có rau củ để giảm lượng nitrate trong rau củ như sau:
- Nguyên tắc chung là do nitrate tan trong nước, nên rửa rau sạch, hoặc chần rau trong nước nóng sẽ làm giảm lượng nitrate đáng kể.
- Rửa rau kỹ, hoặc bóc vỏ các loại củ như khoai tây, cà rốt.
- Thái nhỏ hoặc nghiền rau củ ngay trước khi nấu.
- Với loại rau có mức nitrate cao, nên chần qua nước sôi khoảng 1-3 phút, và bỏ nước chần rau này đi.
- Sau khi chế biến, tốt nhất nên cho trẻ ăn ngay.
- Nếu chưa cho trẻ ăn ngay, nên bảo quản thực phẩm đã chế biến trong ngăn mát tủ lạnh (ở nhiệt độ không quá 4 độ C), và không nên giữ quá 12 tiếng.
- Nếu muốn lưu giữ thực phẩm lâu hơn, nên để trong ngăn đá tủ lạnh (-18 độ C).
- Sau khi lấy rau củ đã chế biến ra khỏi tủ lạnh, cần hâm lại trước khi cho trẻ ăn.
- Do lượng nitrate có nhiều hay ít tùy loại rau củ, nên cho trẻ ăn xoay vòng, thay đổi thường xuyên.
_Nguồn: Theo Zing_​


----------

